

Ask HN: Looking for new career? - codedninja

Little back story: I started professionally programming when I started a hosting company. With that I created small projects that used different API&#x27;s and displayed the data differently or nicer.<p>Now I work for a financial institute and I slowly got asked and gained the skill to write reports for the company. I quickly learned I loved data more and displaying it in beautiful ways.<p>I want to change career to something that is related to data. I really don&#x27;t know what is the title that goes along with what I want to do. All I know playing with data seeing how things relate and such is fun to me.<p>Question is: What is the title that describes a person who deals with data and displays it?
======
PaulHoule
"Data Scientist" is a fashionable job title today that covers having some
bundle of skills including statistics, visualization, programming,
presentation skills, business analysis, etc.

------
jamesdelaneyie
Not sure, but this might be your bible:
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi)

